# Park runs at copper mountain!



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

Not trying to say we're the best - but a fun edit I put together. Comments appreciated! 
37228734


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

nice edit...enjoyed watching and really liked the music selection.


----------



## Roobiks (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome edit! +1 with great music selection too.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

nice riding, great edit. you can tell you guys are having fun :thumbsup:
another +1 on the music selection


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

+1 on everything these guys are saying..Im going to watch your other vids


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And get the song (on iTunes. I checked).


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

We are young by Fun.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

nice edit!

how big was the POV jump where you wiped out? looked like you were in the air forever! or was that one in slowmo?


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome video! Nice work with twixtor too.

How'd you do those panning time lapse shots at the beginning?


----------



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the kind words everyone! Be sure to subscribe, I only plan on making better and better videos.. 




jyuen said:


> nice edit!
> 
> how big was the POV jump where you wiped out? looked like you were in the air forever! or was that one in slowmo?


It's about a 20-25 foot jump I'd say. My buddy filmed that one, he overshot the landing so far haha looks pretty painful but he was fine after it.

Edit - chris they were just regular time lapses - then I'd just pan a little towards the corner and increase the scale a bit in whatever directions the clouds were moving in


anyways, here are a couple of my other videos if anyone wants to check them out


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice, they looked sweet.

Your buddy was lucky on that overshoot. Seeing that brings back memories. I did about the same thing 3 weeks ago and broke my helmet and wrist. I will put the vid up tomorrow.


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet video...That's one of the best non-professional edits I've seen on here.


----------



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

loonies said:


> Sweet video...That's one of the best non-professional edits I've seen on here.


thank you!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The video is no longer there!! Re-post to vimeo

Edit: NVM it's still on youtube.


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

loonies said:


> Sweet video...That's one of the best non-professional edits I've seen on here.


Sooo true!! I think the music along with the slowmo really makes this video!! The riding looks great too and it looks like you're having a great time. Just for the record, I went to the website, and am watching all your videos you've made now. Great job man!!


----------



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

vict0rydew said:


> Sooo true!! I think the music along with the slowmo really makes this video!! The riding looks great too and it looks like you're having a great time. Just for the record, I went to the website, and am watching all your videos you've made now. Great job man!!


thank you very much! it went down so here is the vimeo link.


----------

